# how to make money from photography?



## cameron65 (Dec 2, 2010)

Like many, I think, I would love to make some money from my hobby. I do a lot of nature, landscape, travel etc. I think it s a lot easier selling portraits and wedding photography than nature and products (stock agencies or magazines are not that easy). Or am I wrong?
I have lots of time left, would LOVE to learn. The business, marketing part is not so much a problem (used to have my own company) but the practical part, what photography is in demand, that is still blank. Is there still a need for good portrait and wedding photographers?
Any suggestions, advice from experiences photographers?
Also, consider an online course like Better Photo or PPSOP for "freelance photographer" or "making money with your photography" courses. Anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you are onto something.  Portrait & wedding photographers (good ones) are still in demand...primarily because they are selling the service of professional photography...not just photos/images.  

There is still some money to be made with stock etc...but it's over saturated with photographers trying to get a piece of the pie.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 3, 2010)

cameron65 said:


> Like many, I think, I would love to make some money from my hobby. I do a lot of nature, landscape, travel etc.



So does the rest of the world, because it is easy.  That's why you won't make any money from these subjects in stock, unless you're reaaaallly good.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 3, 2010)

The biggest problem is that most photogs have no idea where photo sells.

Looking around this forum the main idea is retail and that is where 95% of photogs go because they have no idea what else there is.

Stock sucks! Big time today. And so does retail with the average camera buyer turning pro within a few weeks of buying a camera, :lmao:

You need to do some serious research into what else photography is involved in. There is still plenty of ways to make money but you need to be better than good and you need to figure out where no one else is looking...


----------



## cameron65 (Dec 3, 2010)

orljustin said:


> cameron65 said:
> 
> 
> > Like many, I think, I would love to make some money from my hobby. I do a lot of nature, landscape, travel etc.
> ...



O yes, you're totally right. That is why I try to focus on a different area and posted this thread.
Still consider weddings and portraits. Yes you have to offer something more, something diffferent but most of all just be good and outstanding! Besides  offering quality, a good marketing plan is part of success as well. Still exploring and researching.....


----------



## Photolike (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I guess nice pictures can be selled, right? You can also take part in photo contest.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2010)

Shooting events and printing on site with a dye sub printer is a good earner, ive got a dog shoot 30+ dogs 2 hours £250+ thankyou very much


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can spare $25, for nature, landscape, travel shots I would recommend you pick up a copy of *Photographers Market 2011*.

It starts right off with "How to Start Selling Your Work", is a collection of contact info for a wide range of markets, and has a good Resources section.

Amazon.com: 2011 Photographer&#39;s Market (9781582979564): Mary Burzlaff Bostic: Books


----------



## Agnessa (Dec 10, 2010)

setting up an online shop seems to be the best solution nowadays


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2010)

Only if you know how to promote and market the site.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 10, 2010)

just think of it like prostitution, without the prostitution of course


----------



## Infidel (Dec 10, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> just think of it like prostitution, without the prostitution of course



Yep, you can advertise your services on craigslist. All kinds of people with one "talent" or another advertise there.


----------



## skieur (Dec 11, 2010)

orljustin said:


> cameron65 said:
> 
> 
> > Like many, I think, I would love to make some money from my hobby. I do a lot of nature, landscape, travel etc.
> ...


 
You avoid the stock companies totally and work for businesses that depend on nature, scenics and landscape such as resorts, trailer parks, marinas, time share companies, historical sites, lakeside condos, boat tours, sightseeing parks: canyons, zip lines, swinging bridges etc. Many of these businesses have visually poor web sites and little in the way of photographs that market their sites and businesses. 

skieur


----------

